# Thông báo từ ban quản trị > Du lịch giá rẻ > Vé máy bay >  Vé máy bay giá rẻ tuần 3 tháng 07/2012 - Du lịch giá rẻ

## hangnt

Mặc dù tuần này là cập nhật đặc biệt, tuy nhiên có một vài khuyến mãi hấp dẫn mới mà Didau không muốn các bạn bị bỏ lỡ nên làm một cập nhật nhanh và ngắn cho các bạn tiện theo dõi. Cùng theo dõi nhé!  :Wink: 


*Nội địa*

*Vietnam Airlines*

*Tp.HCM - Đà Nẵng. [thời gian bay khoảng 1h - 1h20p]*
*Giờ khởi hành*: 06:00, 07:30, 08:30, 11:30, 15:30, 17:40, 18:00, 19:30, 20:20, 20:50, 22:00*Giá vé*:
_Lượt đi_: 18/07, 20/07: 1.500.000 VND  *  18/07, 21/03 --> 23/03: 1.300.000 VND  *  24/07: 1.000.000 VND_Lượt về_: 18/07 --> 20/07, 23/07, 24/07: 1.000.000 VND  *  21/07: 1.150.000 VND  *  22/07: 1.300.000 VND*Tp.HCM - Đà Lạt. [thời gian bay khoảng 50p - 60p]*
*Giờ khởi hành*: 07:30, 14:20, 15:30, 17:10*Giá vé*:
_Lượt đi_: 18/07 --> 24/07: 1.150.000 VND_Lượt về_: 18/07 --> 24/07: 1.150.000 VND*Tp.HCM - Phú Quốc. [thời gian bay khoảng 1h - 1h20p]*
*Giờ khởi hành*: 06:05, 06:40, 09:50, 10:10, 10:45, 11:05, 13:40, 06:05*Giá vé*:
_Lượt đi_: 18/07, 19/07, 22/07, 24/07:  950.000 VND  *  20/07: 1.250.000 VND  *  21/07: 1.150.000 VND  *  23/07: 1.050.000 VND_Lượt về_: 18/07: 1.150.000 VND  *  19/07 --> 21/07, 23/07, 24/07: 1.050.000 VND  *  22/07: hết vé
*Hà Nội - Tp.HCM. [thời gian bay khoảng 2h - 2h15p]*
*Giờ khởi hành*: 06:30, 08:15, 08:40, 09:05, 12:05, 13:30, 14:15, 15:00, 15:30, 16:00, 16:10, 17:00*Giá vé*:
_Lượt đi_: 18/07, 20/07: 1.750.000 VND  *  19/07, 21/07: 1.950.000 VND  *  22/07 --> 24/07: 1.550.000 VND_Lượt về_: 18/07, 19/07: 1.750.000 VND  *  20/07 --> 24/07:  1.550.000 VND*Hà Nội - Nha Trang.[thời gian bay khoảng 2h - 2h15p]* 
*Giờ khởi hành*: 06:15, 09:10, 17:00*Giá vé*:
_Lượt đi_: 18/07, 19/07: 2.650.000 VND  *  20/07 --> 22/07, 24/07:  2.350.000 VND  *  23/07: 2.150.000 VND_Lượt về_: 18/07, 20/07: 2.150.000 VND  *  19/07, 21/07 --> 24/07: 2.650.000 VND
*Huế - Hà Nội. [thời gian bay khoảng 1h - 1h20p]*
*Giờ khởi hành*: 08:00, 14:20, 22:10*Giá vé*:
_Lượt đi_: 18/07, 19/07, 23/07, 24/07: 1.500.000 VND  *  20/07, 21/07: 1.650.000 VND  *  22/07: 1.850.000 VND_Lượt về_: 18/07 --> 21/07: 1.850.000 VND  *  22/07 --> 24/07:  1.650.000 VND*Bạn có thể đăng ký mua vé máy bay tại đại lý bán vé máy bay*



*Jetstar*

*Hà Nội - Tp.HCM. [thời gian bay khoảng 2h - 2h15p]*
*Giờ khởi hành*: 18:15, 20:40, 21:50, 9:05, 10:05, 10:55, 14:35, 15:20, 16:20, 20:40*Giá vé*:
_Lượt đi_: 18/07 --> 20/07: 1.470.000 VND  *  21/07, 22/07: 1.340.000 VND  *  23/07, 24/07: 1.210.000 VND_Lượt về_: 18/07, 19/07: 1.470.000  *  20/07 --> 22/07:1.340.000 VND  * 23/07, 24/07: 1.210.000 VND
*Bạn có thể đăng ký mua vé máy bay tại đại lý bán vé máy bay*


*VietJet Air*

*Tp.HCM - Hà Nội. [thời gian bay khoảng 2h - 2h15p]*
*Giờ khởi hành*: 16:15, 06:15, 11:15*Giá vé*:
_Lượt đi_: 18/07, 19/07: 1,500,000 VND  *  20/07: 1,650,000 VND  *  21/07, 22/07: 1,350,000 VND  *  23/07, 24/07: 1,200,000 VND  *_Lượt về_: 18/07, 20/07: 1,500,000 VND  *  19/07, 21/07 --> 24/07: 1,350,000 VND 
*Bạn có thể đăng ký mua vé máy bay tại đại lý bán vé máy bay*


*Lưu ý: Tất cả giá vé trên đã bao gồm thuế và các loại phụ phí. Riêng các giá vé của Jetstar và VietJet Air là chưa bao gồm phí hành lý ký gửi. Tùy thuộc vào tình trạng chỗ, giá vé cao hơn có thể được áp dụng.

----------


## hangnt

*Quốc tế*


*Air Asia*

*Đà Nẵng - Kuala Lumpur: 59$*

Vé khứ hồi, khi đã bao gồm thuế, phí hành lý và các loại phụ phí giá tốt nhất là: 129$

*Tp.HCM - Bangkok: 49$*

Vé khứ hồi, khi đã bao gồm thuế, phí hành lý và các loại phụ phí giá tốt nhất là: 120$

* Tp.HCM - Kuala Lumpur: 45$*

Vé khứ hồi, khi đã bao gồm thuế, phí hành lý và các loại phụ phí giá tốt nhất là: 99$

Điều kiện:
Thời gian đặt vé: 11/07 - 15/08/2012Thời gian bay: 15/07 - 31/08/2012Vé khuyến mãi nên số lượng chỉ có hạn trên một số chuyến bay mà hãng quy địnhTùy thuộc vào tình trạng chỗ, giá vé cao hơn có thể được áp dụng

*>> Xem chi tiết*

----------


## hangnt

** LƯU Ý QUAN TRỌNG*


Tất cả các thông tin về giá vé trên được cập nhật cho khoảng thời gian từ 18/07 - 24/07/2012Didau cập nhật giá vé cho một khoảng thời gian nhất định. Vào thời điểm mà Didau kiểm tra, chúng mình tìm thấy được giá vé đó nhưng giá có thể thay đổi vào thời điểm đặt giữ chỗ và xuất vé.Giá vé khuyến mãi thì số lượng chỉ có hạn trên một số chuyến bay mà hãng quy định.Đối với giá vé Aia Aisa, Tiger Airways, Cebu Pacific là hàng không giá rẻ. Giá vé cập nhật là giá đã bao gồm: phí hành lý 15kg cho chặng bay khứ hồi và phí giao dịch trực tuyến của hãng.

----------


## candy152011

Chuyên vé máy bay giá rẻ,khuyến mại hấp dẫn
Vé Máy Bay Giá Rẻ
Vui lòng liên hệ:Ms Thắm:0946894805

----------


## dlhoanggia

ĐẠI LÝ VÉ MÁY BAY HOÀNG GIA

Kinh Gui: Quy Khach Hang

Cty DL Hoang Gia xin chan thanh cam on quy khach da tin tuong va su dung dich vu cua chung toi trong nhung nam qua. 

Phong ve Hoang Gia la dai ly chinh thuc cua Vietnam Airlines, Jetstar, Pacific, AirMekong, Vietjet, Vasco va tren 30 hang hang khong quoc te. 

- Dai ly Hoang Gia giup quy khach kiem tra ve chinh xac, nhanh chong.
- Tu van hanh trinh nhanh, thuan tien nhat va kha nang co cho cao.
- Giu cho va xuat ve theo yeu cau.
- Chuyen cung cap ve may bay cho dai ly cap 2.
- Giao ve tan noi, mien phi trong noi thanh .
- Ngoai ra Hoang Gia con tu van dich vu Visa, dat phong Khach san 
PHONG VE QUOC TE HOANG GIA
ĐC: MB Bank Buidling, 2A Ng Thi Minh Khai,, Đa Kao, Quan 1.
: Tang 6, Fimexco, 231-233 Le Thanh Ton, Ben Thanh, Quan 1. 
ĐT: 08.39110030 - 08.39105628 - 08.39105629 
Mr Son 0916713728 & Ms Thanh - 0918.319.031
Yahoo: hoanggia_ticket@yahoo.com
Web:đại lý vé máy bay ho

----------


## hkcodonlaanh

Các bạn có thể tìm thấy toàn bộ các chương trình khuyến mãi vé máy bay giá rẻ ở trên tại phòng vé chúng tôi -* Vé máy bay Phú Thịnh* tự hào là *Tổng đại lý vé máy bay Việt Nam và Quốc tế*, cung cấp cho quý khách hành trình bay ngắn nhất và rẻ nhất, cùng sự tư vấn nhiệt tình và chu đáo. Liên hệ : *(08)3 8457409 - 0909 206 626*

----------

